# Battle.net BattleTags



## Cyclonic

Feel free to add yours if you want others to connect with you.


----------



## Weber

Feel free to add me if you want to play some hearthstone, Slum #1312


----------



## JadedCalalily

Ayribella#1770


----------



## joked35

evilbro3#1465


----------



## fungae69

Zygospores#1734


----------



## pocketbird

chipmunks69 #1854


----------



## CormacKanto

CormacKanto#2921 add me


----------



## Ovski

TheLastOvski#2557 

Europe


----------



## aiilov3

aiilov3#1788


----------



## Chieve

Is there any WoW guild? I'm thinking about rejoining and would love to add people lol


----------



## Msbmosh

msbmosh#1638


----------



## Plasma

CentralVoid#1225


----------



## Stactix

Feel free to add me, mainly play Hearthstone but trying to force myself into playing HOTS for the cardback


----------



## JadedCalalily

Ayribella#1770
Play both factions


----------



## KittenGoneWild

GiddyCity#1976

All my high-level chars are on the E.U server but I'm currently starting over on the U.S server.


----------



## loneWolfMan

wolf991#2613 

playing mostly hearthstone and hots from time to time, see ya online maybe?


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CodeMonkey#1229

I play Diablo III and Starcraft II using this tag. Feel free to add me if you want, but say you are from here so I know.


----------



## xRGZz

xRGZz#2340. Hearthstone boys!


----------



## Brennan Matz

I use Matz#1878 for most things, but I use Myasma tag for starcraft, not sure the number rn, but if ya want to play SC2 hit me and up and I'll get it haha.


----------



## HappyFac3

HappyFac3#1593 I play diablo 3


----------



## kursedlife

kursedlife#1313


----------



## silentfire

zyekitty#1435


----------



## Jey Le Fey

Pyruu#1493


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

CodeMonkey#1229


----------



## JadedCalalily

Ayribella#1770


----------



## MrWolfpac

MrWolfpac#1354

Edit: After a break from WoW I'm playing again, doing quite a bit of PvP if anyone wants to join in.


----------



## ScorchedEarth

Uctions#2715. Feel free to add me for Hearthstone Watch And Learn quests, at least during a Brawl.


----------



## uziq

Lawnwake#1284

I play HOTS and WoW occasionally.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

_*BlizzardDied#1605*_

I just have Diablo 3: Reaper of souls


----------



## Buzzcolastic

Buzzcola#2850
Daily player of Hearthstone, and sometimes also play around WoW, as you can guess, Im deeply in love with the Warcraft universe.


----------



## Buzzcolastic

Chieve said:


> Is there any WoW guild? I'm thinking about rejoining and would love to add people lol


I play WoW and I would love to find new companions to play around Azeroth! Although my first character which I am playing with is only around 58 level.


----------



## Unicornlaserhorn

Magatron

WoW only


----------



## Fixfounded1994

SneakyZhemi#1805 Feel free to add ^^


Unfortunately I only play Hearthstone :3


----------



## Yakara

Yakara#1106 I play D3 hots some times but mostly D3


----------



## Raulz

Xerxes#1737 I only play Hearthstone and am not competitive whatsoever. I just like making silly gimmick decks and having a good time.


----------



## duganrm

Theloser #1157

I play D3 and the expansion pack once in awhile. Also have all the Starcrafts but don't do any pvp.


----------



## Hopesfall

GreenTea#1355

i play warcraft, hearthstone, diablo and starcraft (mostly warcraft though)


----------



## Groomp

Groomp#11974

Mostly just play hearthstone, though I have been kind of interested in getting into WoW or Diablo 3 (if my dinosaur computer can even handle it that is)


----------



## Bashroot

Skykes#1583 I'm mostly playing WoW legion atm, got my DH to lvl 110 recently and am starting to do World Quests : )


----------



## Bashroot

Skykes #1583 I'm mostly playing WoW Legion atm, recently got my Demon Hunter to lvl 110 and am starting to do World Quests : )


----------



## Kalfusadon

Kalfusadon#2397

EU

i mainly play wow but i do sometimes test my magical skills in overwatch


----------



## TheLastShy

GrumpyPants#110474

Add me and we can play HOTS together.


----------



## Shazzy123

princessshaz#2982 Mostly WOW & Hearthstone


----------



## Moxi

Not comfortable leaving it public, but I will swap in PM if anyone wants to play Heroes of the Storm or Hearthstone. I mainly play Rehgar but have a few other heroes lined up.


----------



## TheCanadian1

Proxima#11202

Diablo III - Started a new character the other week to get back intro the game after many years.


----------



## Discopizza

Discopizza#1315

New to World of Warcraft. Would be cool to have some new friends on there.

I play Hearthstone casually also. And I really suck at it.


----------



## Nigh7st4R

Nigh7st4R#1843 

I play a lot of WoW and Overwatch would be cool to play with some people


----------



## ClarkJones

LazyTurtle#2228


----------



## Health

Azlinold#1813

Recently started playing again. Would be cool to play with any of you guys 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayAlone

BTKJay#2907

Playing Destiny 2/Diablo 3...I suck at both.


----------

